# Can someone post a captured copy of the official OTA zip?



## Wordsmith9091 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've seen a lot of posts claiming it's identical to the leaked 5.5.893, but one or two saying file sizes were different or whatnot ...

I haven't gotten mine via OTA yet and I'm getting antsy. But if there's even a tiny smidgen of doubt that the leaked version is the same thing, I'd much rather install from a copy that came down through the official channels in the last couple of days.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Terri M said:


> My son received the OTA update today. I was able to grab the file before I updated his phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I installed this and it worked. Through stock recovery, not CWM.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

after the OTA, what Kernel version and Baseband version should we see?


----------

